# 101 Dog Tricks, Kyra Sundance



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

That is so cool the neat things you are teaching Gibbs. Good luck and I am sure he will pick up anything you teach him quickly. He is a very handsome boy. Happy New Year.


----------

